# HELP! My furbaby pees on potty pad, but poops all over!!



## mommy2maltese

I am praying someone can give me some advice!!







I finally have my boy potty (pee) trained on pads, or outside. The only time he'll have an accident is if the pad already has one pee on it, and he'll be all prissy so as not to step in the other dry potty and sometimes misses the pad altogether. But, he's trying at least!! And that doesn't happen often.

What does happen often, and I mean several times a day, is he poops all over the house!!! I have a ton of potty pads down and each time he poops I will tell him "no, bad potty" and pick it up and take it to a pad and put it on there, telling him "that's a good potty". If he smells it, I give him a little reward. I thought this would work, but it's not. I take him for walks, and he'll pee but won't poop. Then we'll get back inside and he poops on the carpet AGAIN! Seriously today I found like 4 poops. How much poop do these little ones generate in a day? It's way more than my parent's dog (not maltese), who only poops once and waits till she's outside. 

A couple weeks ago I moved back in with my parents to save some $$ and he's doing great with the potty pads or going outside. But, he's pooping on the carpet multiple times a day, in the living room (despite the pads I have in there- he still goes on the carpet) and down in my parents room. Obviously they are a little more forgiving than most would be, but it's an issue that needs to be fixed!! He will turn 1 next month, and I've had him since he was 3mths...

I'm debating if I need to start crate training him, cause I only semi did when I got him, but I'd need a bigger crate now. I know he seriously won't stop barking if I confine him to a small space. My boy loves to play and run around. I probably made some mistakes when first training him, and apparently I'm paying for those now. I just don't know if it's too late to start crate training, or if there is another way to remedy this situation. Thankfully he FINALLY is trained to pee on the pads, and if I can only get him to poop on them too, then I would feel comfortable taking him to other people's houses etc. As it is right now, if I take him to a friends, he'll poop on their carpet...and I realize it's my fault, not his, but I don't know what to do. 

PLEASE HELP!!!!!









til then.....this will be me...


----------



## precious paws

I don't know if this will help you, but I'll let you know what I did. I didn't crate train. My malt was potty trained very quickly. I took him outside every so often throughout the day. When we were inside I really just kept my eye on him. If I noticed him about to do his business, I just picked him up and took him in my backyard. Probably within a week or so he knew to go to the door and let me know he needs to go.







I always go with him outside. Maybe if you see your malt looking like he has to go you can pick him up and take him right to his pad. It is also so important to praise him after he goes where he is supposed to. Then he will know he did the right thing.


----------



## bruinkoala

When I first got Bruno, he would not poop on the pad (he had no problem peeing on it). What I did was just pat/rub his poop on the pad. My logic was when he smelled the pad to pee, he would know that it is ok to poop there also. It worked!!! Plus, every morning I would take him to the pad until he does his thing. Every time he pooped on the pad, he gets a treat. I also noticed that Bruno did not like to poop on the pad if he peed on it multiple times. So I keep another pad in a few corners of the house so he knows he can do his business there also. I've also tried spraying bitter apple on the carpet so he doesn't potty there anymore.
Regarding your dog pooping a lot... what do you feed him? When I fed Bruno on Science Diet, he went A LOT ! Now he is eating Chicken Soup for the puppy and Merrick Puppy Plate, and doesn't go as often. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## louis' mom

i never had a furbaby before and i read alot of various books but superpuppy said - what goes in, comes out







which seemed to make sense - and what comes out - and something always comes out in time - usually after feedings. so you need to take him outside or watch him for about 20 - 30 minutes after he eats. also a schedule helps - so you know about when he needs to go. 

louis used to have a regular schedule but now he eats all day long with my dad but he hasn't had accidents. maybe as he gets older he will be able to hold it longer. i also noticed that when louis has lots of activity, he needs to go. so if we want to make sure he goes, we play fetch and chase and then send him outside to "go poo poo" - to make sure that he goes before we leave him for long periods. and louis ALWAYS gets a treat after he goes poo poo outside.

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## kristiekellogg

I'm so glad you posted this. Suddenly Kea's been pooping all over the house. I don't know what to do with her either.


----------



## doctorcathy

sprite likes to walk and poo. she'll put her butt over the pad and poo, then start walking all over the carpet. ew! the only thing that really helps is having her poo outside. lol. then i can just pick up the poo trail!!


----------



## bek74

Instead of crate training, you could use a baby playpen, the ones with no base. Put his bed, toys, food, water, and pee pad in there. If he poops on the pad in there, praise him and give him a treat and let him out with you for a while.
I used the playpen when toilet training mine, but mine both go outside ONLY.


----------



## ourdonbi

donbi used to poop around the house.
but now i keep her on a routine walk (my neighbors think im crazy







)
i go out in the morning then in the afternoon then late at night and she poops 2 or 3 times a day.

wait is it just me and donbi?
donbi poops 2 or even 3 times a day. 
she eats about 2/3 cup everyday (thats what the vet told me)
+ treats and french fries here and there








unless someone here thinks im feeding her less.

but i noticed when she used to poop in the house
i didnt take her out often, and i wasnt very strict about peepeepads... (im a bad trainer)
now she knows better not to poop in the house and she is learning to go to the front door








sorry i couldnt help much but just wanted to share with you my experience

ps: i did the playpen thing inside and donbi hated it. and she knew how to upset me real easily lol she would pee away from the peepeepad (and i even got the adult size) or rip it up :x
so i started trainning her with the playpen outside with the peepeepad and half grass/driveway (sorry if i dont make sense) she seems to enjoy going outside to pee... instead of being in a playpen


----------



## Benji_mybaby

Hello mommy2maltese and All,


Well all you have to do is watch him and whenever you catch him in that act of going, simply say in a little loud voice with his name and the word "outside" to attempt to get the him to stop poop in midstream. If it stops, rush it outdoors to finish. Never say "No, bad dog". It's not wrong to eliminate, its only wrong to go on the carpet or floor.

Benji.


----------



## Deanna

My guys are outside trained- but I did notice something that Molly does. I think maybe it's a puppy thing- she just turned 6 months, when she is going pee- she is still, but when she is pooping she walks, skips, jumps around, turns in circles- all over the place. So she will start out in one part of the backyard, and sometimes she turns so much she ends up by the backdoor- so there will be a line of poop from where she started all the way across the yard!







I have noticed that over the last week she is turning and moving less and less when she potties- so maybe it is a puppy thing? Maybe placing the pee pad inside a shallow cat litter box will help him stay in the right area?? Does he turn and move like Molly?


----------

